

Amazon to accept Bitcoin payments, soon? - nextparadigms
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=58896.0

======
Tim-Boss
I absolutely agree with the comment from EhVedadoOAnonimato: "I think it is
more likely that Mr Jit there didn't know what you were talking about, and
just gave you a standard "finish the discussion with client happy" answer."

I've spoken with 'remote' customer service reps before, and they do have a
propensity for just telling you whatever it appears that you want to hear!

Look a bit further down the page at the conversation HostFat had with another
service rep: "I have just a question, do you know if Amazon is going to accept
Bitcoin currency? Deepti:I'm sorry we don't have any information about Bitcoin
currency."

So it's clearly not a standard script/company line MR. Jit was reading from...

